# Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde



## JannikO (11. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Boot für die Kieler Förde.
War die letzten beiden Wochenenden jeweils mit meinem Kanadier und einem Minnkota 2 PS Außenborder unterwegs. Das hat derartig Spaß gemacht, dass ich gerne ein größeres Boot hätte. Wobei größer sich hierbei im Grunde nur auf die Seitenstabilität bezieht. Es ist doch ausgesprochen nervig sich mit dem Kanadier ständig richtig zu den Wellen positionieren zu müssen um nicht Gefahr zu laufen zu kentern.

Habe jetzt ein wie ich finde schönes Teil gefunden. Es ist 3 m lang, 1,40 breit und recht leicht.
Das sind die idealen Maße um es schön auf dem Dach transportieren zu können. Dafür wollte ich einen 3-5 PS Außenborder nehmen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Denkt ihr dass das ausreicht um sich bei vernünftigem Wetter in der Förde relativ frei bewegen zu können? Damit meine ich, dass ich natürlich damit nicht aufs "offene Meer" rausfahren will und auch nicht bei 8 Windstärken.

viele Grüße und Danke für die schnelle Aufnahme!

Jannik


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Mit 3m würde ich nicht mal auf einem größeren Vereinstümpel umher fahren.
Wer nicht so sehr an seinem Leben hängt,  kann natürlich mit deiner Wahl aufs Wasser...


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hm, find ich auch relativ klein! Was für ne Bordwandhöhe hat das Teil?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich denke ab 4m Länge gibt es einige Boote mit den man bei sehr gutem Wetter auf die Förde könnte, aber die sind sicher nicht geeignet, um sie auf dem Autodach zu transportieren.

Eine Alternative könnten Schlauchboote darstellen, nicht die billigsten, mit Holzboden, oder zur Not aufblasbarem Boden. Aber auch hier auf Qualität achten. Es hängt dein Leben davon ab.

Ein Kentern in der Jahreszeit, ohne Schutzausrüstung ist lebensgefährlich, und mit Schutzausrüstung kommt man allein sicher nicht zurück ins Boot.

Gruß Frank


----------



## JannikO (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin zurück,

danke nochmal für die Antworten. Hat denn einer von euch schon mal mit Boot auf der Kieler Förde geangelt? Also versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich will nicht mosern, bloß weil ihr nicht das schreibt was ich mir erhofft habe aber da es mit einem 80 cm breitem Kanu tadellos funktioniert hat will mir nicht in Kopf warum das mit einem fast doppelt so breitem Boot nicht gehen sollte.

Bezgl. Sicherheit. Keine Sorgen Schwimmwesten und Neos hatten wir an. Sind ja auch nicht lebensmüde.

Lg


----------



## Broiler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Für mich klingt das auch ziemlich siucidal, also ob nun offene See oder nicht, ein gewisses Mindestmaß sollte ein solches Boot haben und das ist bei dem vorgeschlagenen bei Weitem nicht erreicht. 
Also ab 4m mit entsprechend Freibord und entsprechender Motorisierung kann man da sicherlich loslegen, aber 3m - da würde ich noch nicht mal bei uns auf den See mit fahren.
Vielleicht informierst Du dich nochmal in den einschlägigen Foren, bevor wir hier irgendwann die nächste traurige Nachricht lesen müssen....;+;+


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

In einem Forum, Jannik, wirst du relativ leicht 10 User finden, die einen Hochsee erfahrenen Kapitän davor warnen, im Hochsommer bei Windstärke 0 den Biggesee in einem Seenotrettungsboot zu durchfahren.

Du wirst hier aber ganz sicher niemanden finden, der ein 3m Boot für die Kieler Förde als ausreichend ansieht, sich auch bei gutem Wetter "relativ frei" zu bewegen. 

So ein Kleinstboot reicht vielleicht immer dann und auch dort aus, wo Badeboote für Kinder oder Belly-Boote "ausreichend" sind. Auf der Förde, von windstillen Hochsommertagen in Strandnähe mal abgesehen, garantiert nicht. Dafür benötigt man mindestens Boote der Kategorie C. Alles andere kann sicherlich eine Zeit lang gut gehen, ist aber Irrsinn und macht auch keinen Spaß. Das wird dir jeder bestätigen, der dort öfter unterwegs ist. Und das sind hier eine ganze Menge User.


----------



## JannikO (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Na ja, das ist es ja eben. Es gehen zu Hauf Leute mit Belly Booten auf die Kieler Förde und auch gerne mit Kajaks, Kanus oder sonstigem. Na ja ich habe es jetzt ersteigert. Werde es mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Bei ruhigem Wasser ist das auch kein Problem. Aber lass mal ein großes Boot vorbeischießen oder urplötzlich Wind oder Wellen aufkommen, dann sieht das gleich anders aus...

Ich hab mir auch erst überlegt ein relativ flaches Boot hier für den Rhein zu kaufen mich dann aber doch umentschieden und eins mit höherem Freibord zu kaufen (89 cm Gesamthöhe, 60 cm Freibord), einfach aus Sicherheitsgründen. 

Allein das Reinschwappen von Wasser kann schon sehr blöd werden, nicht unbedingt gefährlich aber unangenehm, und das ist erst der Anfang...

Aber wie gesagt, solang alles gut geht...


----------



## JannikO (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Also wie gesagt, ich nehme Kritik ja gerne an. Allerdings war da noch keiner dabei, der ansatzweise aus Kiel kommt. Ich bin absoluter Neuling im Bootsbereich, das gebe ich unumwunden zu. Aber wenn man damit angeblich nichtmal auf einen größeren Angelsee fahren kann frage ich mich in der Tat wozu diese Dinger denn gebaut werden?
Die Förde ist da wo ich angel etwas breiter als einen Kilometer, das heißt ich bin nie weiter draussen als 500 meter (und dann wäre ich mitten in der Fahrrinne). 
das größte was da so rumfährt ist die Color Line. Deren Wellen hab ich sogar ohne Probleme mit dem Kanadier weggesteckt.

Ich probiere es mal aus und werde berichten.

achja: Ich will damit natürlich nicht rudern, sondern mich mittels Außenborder fortbewegen. Und das soll auch nicht bedeuten, dass ich jedem Beitrag hier die Ahnung absprechen will. Ich muss zugeben, dass es halt a.) nicht die Antworten sind, die ich mir erhofft habe und b.) sie mir nicht einleuchten, weshalb ich es ganz gerne hinterfrage. Also bitte nicht vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen.

Lg


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ersteiger dir mal lieber noch ne gute Schwimmweste!!!


----------



## JannikO (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hab ich schon


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



> Aber wenn man damit angeblich nichtmal auf einen größeren Angelsee  fahren kann frage ich mich in der Tat wozu diese Dinger denn gebaut  werden?
> Die Förde ist da wo ich angel etwas breiter als einen Kilometer, das heißt ich bin nie weiter draussen als 500 Meter (und dann wäre ich mitten in der Fahrrinne). das größte was da so rumfährt ist die Color Line. Deren Wellen hab ich sogar ohne Probleme mit dem Kanadier weggesteckt.



Die Dinger werden als Ruderboote gebaut, um Sonntag Nachmittag auf dem Stadtparkteich Frollein Schantall präkoital zu bespaßen. 

Es schreibt ja niemand, dass diese Dinger jedes mal kentern. Aber du schriebst im Ausgangspost, dich auf der Förde "relativ frei" bewegen zu wollen. Und das geht damit nicht. Jedenfalls nicht einigermaßen sicher. Dicht unter Land, an den schmalen Stellen, ist das bei Windstille natürlich durchaus möglich. Aber selbst dann unkomfortabel, denn du bist dort nicht allein unterwegs. In Notfällen aber eben doch. Außerdem kommt es beim Angeln schon mal vor, dass man im Boot aufsteht. In solchen Nussschalen ein riskantes Unterfangen. 

Ich hab früher oft meine Ferien in Kiel verbracht. Bei einem Seenotretter. Der hatte für die Benutzer solcher Boote regelmäßig eher unschönes Vokabular auf Lager. Aber du wirst uns hoffentlich berichten, da du das Ding ja ohnehin gekauft hast. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Es ist weder eine Frage des Wohnortes, ob jemand kompetent ist, noch eine Frage wofür etwas hergestellt wird.

Hergestellt wird es, um es zu verkaufen, das sagt aber nichts über die Qualität aus.

Vielleicht teilst du uns mal mit welches Boot du gekauft hast, dann kann dir zumindest bei der Ausrüstung geholfen werden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## JannikO (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin,

hab leider kein Typenschild gefunden, hole es diese Woche ab und werde dann mal ein Bild posten.

Lg


----------



## TR22 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin moin,
mein Revier ist die Eckernförder Bucht und das Gebiet drumrum.
Ich habe ein u.a. ein Terhi 440. Welches auch ein Ruderboot ist und sogar 4,40m lang. Damit war ich auch schon oft auf der Ostsee. Das geht natürlich bei TOP Wetter. Man merkt aber sofort, dass es einfach nicht für Küstennahe Gewässer gemacht ist. Die Bordhöhe ist sehr wichtig, und davon hat es leider nicht viel. Darum werde ich mir bald ein anderes Boot mit mehr Bordhöhe zulegen.
Und wenn du dir erst ein Boot kaufen möchtest, würde ich dir auf jeden fall zu einem längeren raten!!!!
Der Spruch bei Booten "Länge läuft" kommt nicht irgendwo her!!!!!
Denn umso länger das Boot, desto besser läuft es durch die Wellen. Und von denen hast du zu 98% welche auf dem Wasser.
Dann kauf dir lieber ein SOT.

Ich bin auch oft mit einem 6,50m (115PS) Boot unterwegs. Du glaubst ja nicht wie klein ein 3m Boot ist und wie schnell du auf dem Wasser übersehen wirst.
Ich würde dir auch lieber etwas schreiben was du hören möchtest. Du wirst dich aber ärgern dir nicht gleich etwas ordentliches gekauft zu haben. 
Ich habe mich wirklich viel mit Booten in letzter Zeit beschäftigt. Du kannst mit also glauben ;-)
Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, immer raus damit.

Aber 3m sind einfach zu wenig. Dann doch echer ein SOT wenn es etwas fürs Autodach sein muss.

Gruß TR22


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Wenn 3m , dann Schlauchi . Das kann volllaufen und du bleibst trotzdem noch oben . Bei deiner Ertrinkungshilfe mit dem Quirl ......................... Viel Glück . 

 PS : Kleine Spende an die Seenotretter .


----------



## whaler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, probiers einfach aus. Kopf natürlich anschalten. Aber ich denke , so wie ich das lese, wirst du das auch #6
LG


----------



## Broiler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ihn jetzt auch noch zu bestärken.... naja...... bin auf die Fotos gespannt. Jetzt im Winter ist übrigens auch die beste Zeit, das auzuprobieren, da gehts dann wenigstens schnell zu Ende, wenn man im Wasser liegt und da hilft dann die Schwimmweste auch allenfalls dem Bestatter.;+;+


----------



## TR22 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Naja,
so extrem braucht man es wohl nicht auszudrücken.
Sonst muss man auch über jeden Belly Boot Fahrer schimpfen.

Gruß


----------



## Andy007 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Es ist doch ausgesprochen nervig sich mit dem  Kanadier ständig richtig zu den Wellen positionieren zu müssen um nicht  Gefahr zu laufen zu kentern.



Und du meinst wirklich, dein unten gefundene Nussschale verhält sich besser???  #d




JannikO schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ein wie ich finde schönes Teil gefunden. Es ist 3 m lang, 1,40 breit und recht leicht.



Mein Revier war früher die Schlei von Lindaunis bis raus zur Ostsee bei Schleimünde. Allerdings war mein "Ruderboot" 4,40m lang und 1,75m breit mit ordentlich hohem Freiboard und 15 PS hinten dran. Auf dem Boot konnte man dann auch problemlos stehen beim fischen und auch Seegang war nicht das große Problem. 

Bei einem "kurzen" und schmalem Boot können auch kleine Wellen ein Problem werden. Denn nicht unbedingt die Höhe der Wellen ist entscheident, sondern der Abstand zwischen den Wellen..... Aber das wirst du schon noch rausfinden..... ich hoffe nur nicht, das dies auf die harte Tour geschieht.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Potti87 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Das Boot hat er sich eh schon zugelegt und wirklich abzubringen von seinem jetzigen Vorhaben ist er eh nicht. Jeder muss seine eignen Erfahrungen machen. 
Manchmal auch welche, wo die Buxe randvoll ist. Solange man nicht dafür mit dem Leben bezahlt. Aber daraus lehrnt man.

gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Völlig verrückt, kann ich nur dringend von abraten! Im Titel des Threads steht "geeignet". Das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## strignatz (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Die Förde ist da wo ich angel etwas breiter als einen Kilometer, das heißt ich bin nie weiter draussen als 500 meter (und dann wäre ich mitten in der Fahrrinne).



Jannik du bist der Knüller! 
Bist du schonmal 500m geschwommen? das sind in einem Schwimmbad 20 Bahnen. Und ich glaube nicht dass die Kieler förde beheizt ist  
Achja Strömung und Wellen hast du normalerweise auch nicht im Schwimmbad. 
Naja du zahlst die Suche nach dir ja zum Glück nicht... 
Und ich muss hier dann wieder in der Zeitung lesen: Angler verunglückt. 

Gruß


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

da du das Boot nun mal hast probier es einfach aus ,ein Feigling bist m.E.
 ja nicht ,mußt eben bischen mehr aufs Wetter achten und wenn´s mal brenzlig wird die Nerven behalten.
 bevor ich nun zerfetzt werde -ja ich hab einen Knall und die Vollendung des Lebens ist der .....Aber was währe das Leben ohne Risiko ?einfach öde.


----------



## zokker (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



strignatz schrieb:


> Jannik du bist der Knüller!
> Bist du schonmal 500m geschwommen? das sind in einem Schwimmbad 20 Bahnen. Und ich glaube nicht dass die Kieler förde beheizt ist
> Achja Strömung und Wellen hast du normalerweise auch nicht im Schwimmbad.
> Naja du zahlst die Suche nach dir ja zum Glück nicht...
> ...



"Verlasse nie dein Boot, bevor dein Boot dich verlässt". ... Niemals, wirklich niemals vom Boot wegschwimmen, solange das Boot schwimmt.


----------



## Naish82 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Also ich war im letzten Jahr öfters mit nem Kumpel von und vor Wendtorf mit einer 5m Quicksilver und 75 PS unterwegs...
Ich erinner mich an einen schönen, ruhigen Tag and dem wir draußen waren als prlötzlich der kaum vorhandene Wind gedreht und richtig aufgefrischt hat... 
Das ganze hat keine 20 minuten gedauert!
Das war dann trotz der Größe des Bootes und der Motorisierung kein großer Spass mehr und die Rückfahrt war ziemlich ruppig. 
So etwas möchte ich nicht in deinem Boot erleben, sorry.

Ein 3m Boot mit der Motorisierung kann wirklich trotz Traumhaften Bedingungen in kürzester Zeit zur Lebengefahr werden!


----------



## strohmer (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Tatsächlich sehe ich auch das größte Problem in der unterdimensionierten Motorisierung. Ich bin auch erst letzte Saison mit dem Boot angefangen und habe gaaanz schnell den vorhandenen 6 PS Motor gegen einen 15er ersetzt (kein FS). Damit kommt man im Notfall doch deutlich schneller wieder ans Ufer. Allerdings ist Boot auch 5x2 m und 3x1,4.


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

die Motorisierung bei einem so kleinen Kahn ist völlig ausreichend ,wobei ich eher zu 3 PS tendiere ,Tempo ist 
 in heiklen Situationen nicht das A&O sondern Gefühl und Umsicht.|supergri


----------



## JannikO (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin,

bin ja noch ne Antwort schuldig. Aaaalso, ich war Sonntag draussen. Es ging tatsächlich ganz gut, allerdings muss man etwas aufpassen.
Nervig war es nämlich zweimal, einmal fuhr die Wasserpolizei mit einer Milliarde Knoten über die Förde und fuhr relativ dicht an uns vorbei. Aus irgendeinem grund verursachten sie eine erheblich höhere Welle als große Tanker und Co. Passiert ist zwar nichts aber wir haben uns auch gut positioniert und sind sachte durch die Welle geglitten.

Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei an den Seiten je vier Fender anzubringen, damit eine bessere Seitenstabilität gewährleistet. Hinten habe ich zwei leere Kanister angeklebt, denn der Motor hängt bei Vollast nur ca 3 cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Vorne werde ich auch noch zwei Kanister anbringen, damit ein besserer Auftrieb gewährleistet ist. Auf dem Weg Richtung Land sind wir quasi durch eine Welle gefahren, weil einer der anderne Vorne saß. Zudem werde ich aus GFK noch einen Spritzschutz bauen, denn gegen die Wellen sitzt der Vordermann nicht wirklich bequem.

Wenn diese Veränderungen vorgenommen sind sollte es absolut Förde tauglich sein.

Der Motor hingegen ist jetzt schon super Klasse, springt sofort an und funktioniert tadellos.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden und werde auch mal Bilder machen.

Liebe Grüße

Jannik


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

3cm trennen Dich von einem voll laufendem Boot... ich hoffe wirklich Dein Leichtsinn wird dir nicht eines Tages zum Verhängnis!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin M oin  JannikO

Bilder wären toll!!

und pass mit der Heckwelle auf.


mfg nobbi#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin ja noch ne Antwort schuldig. Aaaalso, ich war Sonntag draussen. Es ging tatsächlich ganz gut, allerdings muss man etwas aufpassen.
> Nervig war es nämlich zweimal, einmal fuhr die Wasserpolizei mit einer Milliarde Knoten über die Förde und fuhr relativ dicht an uns vorbei. Aus irgendeinem grund verursachten sie eine erheblich höhere Welle als große Tanker und Co. Passiert ist zwar nichts aber wir haben uns auch gut positioniert und sind sachte durch die Welle geglitten.
> ...


Deine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zeigen, dass du selbst begriffen hast, das dein Boot nicht ausreichend ist.

Und von angeklebten Kanistern möchte ich gern mal ein Bild sehen, das sprengt mein Vorstellungsvermögen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vanner (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

3cm bei Volllast und da saß vorne noch jemand auf der Spitze? Fährst du alleine dann schwant mir böses. Für meine Begriffe alles mehr als leichtsinnig.


----------



## GeorgeB (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



> Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei an den Seiten je vier Fender anzubringen,  damit eine bessere Seitenstabilität gewährleistet. Hinten habe ich zwei  leere Kanister angeklebt, denn der Motor hängt bei Vollast nur ca 3 cm  über der Wasseroberfläche. Vorne werde ich auch noch zwei Kanister  anbringen, damit ein besserer Auftrieb gewährleistet ist.



Alter, du verscheixxerst uns, oder? 

Falls nicht, bist du auf dem besten Wege es als abschreckendes Beispiel in die Zeitung der DGzRS zu schaffen. Vielleicht sogar auf den Titel. :vik:


----------



## zokker (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Alter, du verscheixxerst uns, oder?



Nix oder.


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Sorry, aber was du da tust ist lebensgefährlich!!! Was bringts dir wenn du über Bord gehst, der Kahn kippt, durch deine "Kanister" nicht absäuft, du aber im kalten Wasser verreckst?

Hier gehts nicht um den Kahn, der kann zur Not absaufen, hier gehts um DEIN Leben!!!


----------



## Andy007 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei an den Seiten je vier Fender anzubringen, damit eine bessere Seitenstabilität gewährleistet. Hinten habe ich zwei leere Kanister angeklebt, denn der Motor hängt bei Vollast nur ca 3 cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Vorne werde ich auch noch zwei Kanister anbringen, damit ein besserer Auftrieb gewährleistet ist. Auf dem Weg Richtung Land sind wir quasi durch eine Welle gefahren, weil einer der anderne Vorne saß. Zudem werde ich aus GFK noch einen Spritzschutz bauen, denn gegen die Wellen sitzt der Vordermann nicht wirklich bequem.
> 
> Wenn diese Veränderungen vorgenommen sind sollte es absolut Förde tauglich sein.



#d

Irrglaube ist auch eine Art der Religion......


----------



## JannikO (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin,

ich nochmal. Also jetzt mal ganz entspannt. Drei cm sind es bei Vollgas zwischen Wasser und Motor, das heißt zwischen Boot und Wasser sind noch 30-35 cm.
Außerdem ist mir klar, dass es ein Schönwetterboot ist. Fakt ist es funktioniert und kann genau das was ich wollte: Bei gutem Wetter zum Angeln auf die Förde.

Ich werde mal berichten wie es nach den Umbaumaßnahmen aussieht bzw fährt und dann komme ich vielleicht auch mal dazu Fotos zu machen.

P.s.: Keine Sorge, ich sterbe schon nicht und sehe mich auch vor.


----------



## thomas1602 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

bisl offtopic:
im Allgemeinen war es bei mir auch so, in der Jugend (so bis 30) ist man Risiken eingegangen, die ich heute nicht mal ansatzweise eingehen würde. Deswegen auch wenn hier einige vielleicht ein bisl harsch kommentieren, nimm den Rat an , auch wenn es dir momentan nicht so notwendig erscheint.

Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Wie ogt liest man von Jugendlichen die Aufgrund einer Falscheinschätzung einer Situation in einen Unfall jedweder Art verwickelt sind. Pass auf dich auf, man hat nur 1 Leben.


----------



## Sharky1 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Da fehlen mir die Worte :r . Wenn unser einer oder andere ein bisschen dicht an dir vorbei fahren in Verdrängerfahrt , bist du spätestens bei der 3. Welle baden gegangen.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Man kann es natürlich auch so locker sehen wie Udo Lindenberg vor 40 Jahren (Scheixxe, ist das lange her :c) :

Es ist alles im Lot auf dem Riverboat
alles im Lot
und wenn's untergeht, is' auch egal
mit'm U-Boot fahren wollt' ich immer schon mal


----------



## jupp-1963 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hallo Jannik,
ich muss mich den vielen Vorrednern anschließen. Das was Du da vorhast ist lebensgefährlich. 
Falls Du nicht alleine fährst bist Du auch für Deine Mitfahrer verantwortlich. Deine Umbauten mit Kanistern etc rund um das Boot hören sich für mich auch nicht wirklich vertrauenerweckend an und bringen Dich sicher nicht auf die sichere Seite. 
Ich habe ein GFK Konsolenboot mit etwas über 5m und fahre meist auf der Schlei. Es ist mehr als einmal vorgekommen das in sehr kurzer Zeit das Wetter von wirklich schön nach ganz ganz mies umgeschlagen ist (da Du ja meist mit dem Rücken zum Wind stehst siehst Du das Wetter noch nicht einmal kommen). Dann durch / gegen die Wellen war schon echt abenteuerlich. Die Wellen sind teilweise vorne rein und dann im Boot durch die Abläufe wieder raus. Dabei stand das Wasser schon mal 20cm im Boot. Ich mag mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie das bei einem solchen Boot wie bei Deinem ausgesehen hätte, ich denke in dieser Größe gibt es gar keine Abläufe und Du musst das Wasser rausschöpfen. Und Du willst auf die Kieler Förde....
Ich werde mir aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit meinem Boot mittelfristig ein größeres anschaffen mit ordentlich Freibord und vorne zu, weil es einfach keinen wirklichen Spass macht in Kabbelwasser zu kommen und somit den Tag nachhaltig verderben kann weil man(n) es einfach mit der Angst bekommt. 
Es ist mein Hobby und soll es auch noch lange bleiben. Spar lieber noch ein paar Monate und kauf Dir ein größeres damit wirst Du dann auch viel mehr Spass beim Angeln haben und bringst weder Dich noch andere in Gefahr.

Ganz verstehen kann ich Dich mit Deiner Anfrage hier nicht. Du fragst ob es hier Mitmenschen gibt die Dir zu Deinem Vorhaben etwas empfehlen können und machst trotz aller Warnungen das was Du für richtig hältst. 
Bei der negativen Resonanz auf Dein Vorhaben solltest Du doch den Rat all derer annehmen die schon Erfahrung haben. Verkauf Dein Bötchen und spar auf etwas größeres, selbst auf die Gefahr hin das dabei etwas Geld auf der Strecke bleibt. Lieber 500 EUR versenken als sein Leben verlieren.
mit freundschaftlichen Grüßen
Jupp


----------



## whaler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich weiß das wird einigen nicht gefallen, aber lass dich von den Heulsusen nicht unterkriegen und mach dein Ding. Wenn dir dein Boot reicht, isses doch ok. Du wirst schon wissen wie weit du gehen kannst. Du warst ja schließlich auch schon mit nem viel kleineren Boot dort. Und wenn du irgendwann mal mehr Luxus willst, holste dir halt was anderes. 
Gruß vom mutigen Martin.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ich weiß das wird einigen nicht gefallen, aber lass dich von den Heulsusen nicht unterkriegen und mach dein Ding. Wenn dir dein Boot reicht, isses doch ok. Du wirst schon wissen wie weit du gehen kannst. Du warst ja schließlich auch schon mit nem viel kleineren Boot dort. Und wenn du irgendwann mal mehr Luxus willst, holste dir halt was anderes.
> Gruß vom mutigen Martin.


 

Wenn man wirklich weiß was man kann und will, stellt man dann hier so eine Frage, denke wenn ich überzeugt bin stelle ich nicht noch eine Frage zur gewünschten Bestätigung ins Netz.
Naja ich sehe selbst auf der Müritz immer wieder Paddler und Ruderboote, wenn das Wetter umschlägt, sie absaufen, 5 Tage später schön durchgeweicht und von den Möwen hübsch gemacht gefunden werden, dann soll man noch Verständnis haben#d


----------



## Sharky1 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe selbst auf der Müritz immer wieder Paddler und Ruderboote, wenn das Wetter umschlägt, sie absaufen, 5 Tage später schön durchgeweicht und von den Möwen hübsch gemacht gefunden werden, dann soll man noch Verständnis haben#d



Das hast du schön geschrieben#6


----------



## Andy007 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ich weiß das wird einigen nicht gefallen, aber lass dich von den Heulsusen nicht unterkriegen und mach dein Ding. Wenn dir dein Boot reicht, isses doch ok. Du wirst schon wissen wie weit du gehen kannst. Du warst ja schließlich auch schon mit nem viel kleineren Boot dort. Und wenn du irgendwann mal mehr Luxus willst, holste dir halt was anderes.
> Gruß vom mutigen Martin.


#d
User hier als Heulsusen  zu betiteln, die eigentlich nichts anderes getan haben als auf Sicherheitsaspekte hinzuweisen finde ich schon recht bedenklich......

Das der TE scheinbar "unbelehrbar" ist, ist wiederrum eine andere Geschichte.....#c


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

...mal schauen, wann und wo demnächst der "mutige Martin" gefunden wird #d#d#d

Vorsicht ist keine Feigheit und Leichtsinn ist kein Mut.

Mehr habe ich Deinem Posting nicht hinzuzufügen!


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



> Ich weiß das wird einigen nicht gefallen, aber lass dich von den  Heulsusen nicht unterkriegen und mach dein Ding. Wenn dir dein Boot  reicht, isses doch ok. Du wirst schon wissen wie weit du gehen kannst.



Immerhin wäre damit schon mal unfreiwillig geklärt, dass man für die Nutzung eines mit Plastikkanistern gepimpten Badebootes als Angelboot auf der Förde "Mut" benötigt. Diese spezielle, uns allen bekannte Form jugendlichen "Mutes" wird von Leuten über 30 gemeinhin Irrsinn (oder so ähnlich) genannt. 

Damit wäre dann auch die Frage beantwortet, ob so eine abenteuerliche Konstruktion für die Förde geeignet(!) ist. Natürlich nicht. Geeignet sind Boote, für die man keinen "Mut" benötigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hatte heute ein Telefonat mit der DGzRS, weil wir die gerne mehr unterstützen würden und sehen wollen, was man zusammen machen, da gerade Angler auch immer wieder in Seenot kommen.

Scheint notwendig zu sein...

Spenden oder Fördermitgliedschaft
http://www.seenotretter.de/wie-sie-uns-helfen/:


----------



## Potti87 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Dabei setzen die Rettungskräfte oft auch ihr eignes Leben aufs Spiel.

Hut ab davor!!!


Und da kann es eigentlich nicht sein, das man aus Unvernunft, Leichtsinn oder Unvermögen solche Unfälle provoziert. #d

Das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben.


----------



## whaler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



Andy007 schrieb:


> #d
> User hier als Heulsusen  zu betiteln, die eigentlich nichts anderes getan haben als auf Sicherheitsaspekte hinzuweisen finde ich schon recht bedenklich......
> 
> Das der TE scheinbar "unbelehrbar" ist, ist wiederrum eine andere Geschichte.....#c






Sicherheitsaspekte sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen, und auch Rettungsmittel können angebracht sein. Das will ich ja nicht bestreiten! Auch Leichtsinnig soll man nicht sein. 
Aber ansonsten: Feuer frei und Spaß dabei! #v


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Wenn er absäuft dann ist es eben so . Davor gewarnt haben ja nu fast alle . Außerdem glaub ich nicht das das hier ein ernstzunehmender Trööt ist , wenn man so das Vorhaben des TE so liest . Wenn doch , dann hast die Lacher hier auf deiner Seite.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Nur mal so, whaler, weil ich den Fred lustig finde: Wenn man Sicherheitsaspekte nicht aus den Augen lässt und auch nicht leichtsinnig sein will, wie zur Hölle kommt man dann auf die Idee sich mit so einer Nussschale auf ein Gewässer wie die Förde zu trauen? Eine(!) blöde Welle durch Mutter Natur oder eines der zahlreichen Wasserfahrzeuge, eine ungeschickte Bewegung im Boot, und du bist am Arxxx. Aber sowas von. Vor allem bei dem eiskalten Wasser um diese Jahreszeit. Damit ignoriert man jeglichen Sicherheitsaspekt und flirtet mit der Mutter allen Leichtsinns. Und würde bei einem Unfall, sofern man ihn überlebt, was um diese Jahreszeit ganz und gar nicht sicher ist, von den Rettern auch noch als absoluter Vollhorst behandelt. 

Allein Letzteres wäre mir schon Grund genug es zu lassen. Und den meisten anderen hier wohl auch.


----------



## Andy007 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Sicherheitsaspekte sollte man nicht aus den Augen lassen, und auch Rettungsmittel können angebracht sein. Das will ich ja nicht bestreiten! Auch Leichtsinnig soll man nicht sein.
> Aber ansonsten: Feuer frei und Spaß dabei! #v


#d

Und das alles ist mehr oder weniger bei dem Trümmerhaufen, den sich der TE da zusammenbastelt, nicht vorhanden. 
Außer dem Leichtsinn, den hat er scheinbar genug.

Aber du musst die Leute hier ja als Heulsuse bezeichen und zusätzlich den Leichtsinn des TE noch unterstützen.

Respekt.......

#q


----------



## whaler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ist mir schon klar dass man schnell zur Zielscheibe wird wenn man nicht die allgemeine Meinung vertritt. Ist aber ok für mich, ich halt was aus. Also ruhig weiter drauf.
Petri Heil!  #a


----------



## strignatz (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Nicht nur mutig, nein auch hart im nehmen... Man, warum sind wir nicht alle so cool? [emoji28]


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass man schnell zur Zielscheibe wird wenn man nicht die allgemeine Meinung vertritt. Ist aber ok für mich, ich halt was aus. Also ruhig weiter drauf.
> Petri Heil!  #a



Keine Panik, wir sind entspannt und amüsiert. Nicht DU bist die Zielscheibe. Auch nicht der TE. Zielscheibe ist nur das Vorhaben an sich. 

So eine Kanister-Konstruktion ist ganz witzig. Aber nur(!) auf sehr kleinen Binnengewässern, auf denen keinerlei schnellere Wasserfahrzeuge fahren, und(!), ganz wichtig, bei zum Baden geeigneten Wassertemperaturen. In absoluter Ufernähe. Ich muss dir hier nicht erzählen, wie viele Leute jedes Jahr ertrinken, weil sie glauben, sie könnten im Hochsommer(!) einen kleinen Baggersee mit 200 m Durchmesser locker durchschwimmen. Die sind zu keinem Zeitpunkt weiter als 100 m vom Ufer entfernt, und ersaufen trotzdem jämmerlich.

Auf der Förde, mit ihrem recht regen Schiffsverkehr, macht dich eine solche Konstruktion nun mal zum Kandidaten für den Darwin-Award. Dafür können wir nix. Isso. Wir sind nur die Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht. #6


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass man schnell zur Zielscheibe wird wenn man nicht die allgemeine Meinung vertritt.



Zur Zielscheibe wird man dann, wenn man andere öffentlich dazu ermuntert, ihre Gesundheit oder sogar ihr Leben zu riskieren und dabei billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, andere in dem Bemühen, dieses Leben zu retten, mit in die Gefahr zu ziehen.

Unter Bootsfahrern gibt es nicht nur einen Ehrenkodex, sich gegenseitig im Notfall zu helfen, sondern auch eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung. Ich würde jeden Angeltag sofort und ohne Zögern abbrechen, wenn ein Sportskamerad in Gefahr gerät oder sonstwie Hilfe braucht, und ich denke mal, das gilt für jeden hier selbstverständlich auch. Aber wenn soviel Leichtsinn und grobe Fahrlässigkeit im Spiel ist, dann ist es völlig nachvollziehbar, wenn bei dem einen oder anderen gewisse Zweifel über die Sinnhaftigkeit aufkommen.

Ich bin bestimmt niemand, der die ohnehin in unserem Land herrschende Überregulierung auch noch irgendwie unterstützt, aber für so einen Fall sollte es bei einem Unfall nur zwei Alternativen geben: entweder er kann nicht mehr gerettet werden, dann hat es sich erledigt (im Darwinismus wäre das dann sowas wie natürliche Auslese) oder er kann gerettet werden und sollte dann nachhaltig zur Kasse gebeten werden zur eigenen Abschreckung und zu der von Nachahmern.   jmho


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zur Zielscheibe wird man dann, wenn man andere öffentlich dazu ermuntert, ihre Gesundheit oder sogar ihr Leben zu riskieren und dabei billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, andere in dem Bemühen, dieses Leben zu retten, mit in die Gefahr zu ziehen.
> 
> Unter Bootsfahrern gibt es nicht nur einen Ehrenkodex, sich gegenseitig im Notfall zu helfen, sondern auch eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung. Ich würde jeden Angeltag sofort und ohne Zögern abbrechen, wenn ein Sportskamerad in Gefahr gerät oder sonstwie Hilfe braucht, und ich denke mal, das gilt für jeden hier selbstverständlich auch. Aber wenn soviel Leichtsinn und grobe Fahrlässigkeit im Spiel ist, dann ist es völlig nachvollziehbar, wenn bei dem einen oder anderen gewisse Zweifel über die Sinnhaftigkeit aufkommen.
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt niemand, der die ohnehin in unserem Land herrschende Überregulierung auch noch irgendwie unterstützt, aber für so einen Fall sollte es bei einem Unfall nur zwei Alternativen geben: entweder er kann nicht mehr gerettet werden, dann hat es sich erledigt (im Darwinismus wäre das dann sowas wie natürliche Auslese) oder er kann gerettet werden und sollte dann nachhaltig zur Kasse gebeten werden zur eigenen Abschreckung und zu der von Nachahmern. jmho


 
Genau so, und wenn nicht mehr zu retten, dann auch nicht die wie so oft tagelangen Suchaktionen noch mit einer Vielzahl Helfern die sich denn den Anblick noch antun müssen, wenn jemand mehrere tage im Wasser trieb!(die Helfer sind auch nur Menschen und müssen sowas auch nicht unbedingt erleben, nur weil jemand leichtsinnig ist!)


----------



## Lommel (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass man schnell zur Zielscheibe wird wenn man nicht die allgemeine Meinung vertritt. Ist aber ok für mich, ich halt was aus. Also ruhig weiter drauf.
> Petri Heil!  #a



Eigene Meinung ist ja ok, sollte aber nicht in Beratungsresistenz enden. Ich kenne die Förde nicht, wenn aber soviele erfahrene Bootsleute Bedenken anmelden, sollte man das vielleicht ein wenig ernster nehmen. Ich habe früher mit dem Moped auch so vieles gemacht, wenn ich da heute drüber nachdenke hatte ich eine Menge Glück. Wünsch ich dem TE bei seinen Bootsfahrten auch, besser wäre es aber sich ein geeigneteres Boot zuzulegen. Man kann nämlich auch mal Pech haben.


----------



## Sharky1 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich glaube manche sind unbelehrbar, die merken es erst wenn es zuspät ist.#q


----------



## Andy007 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar dass man schnell zur Zielscheibe wird wenn man nicht die allgemeine Meinung vertritt. Ist aber ok für mich, ich halt was aus. Also ruhig weiter drauf.
> Petri Heil!  #a



Hat was.... erst bei anderen den Leichtsinn schüren, dabei andere User als Heulsusen bezeichnen und sich dann selber als "Zielscheibe" sehen. Sozusagen vom "Täter" zum armen "Opfer".... man man man


----------



## whaler (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

|smlove2:  |pftroest:


----------



## JasonP (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Irgendwann muss es aber auch mal gut sein... 
Ich denke, JannikO weiß jetzt mehr als genug wie der Großteil des Forums über sein Vorhaben denkt. Davon abbringen kann man Ihn eh nicht.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das hier ein bisschen "ausufert" .
Wir haben es doch nicht nötig uns gegenseitig fertig zu machen


----------



## Broiler (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

...Das ist sicherlich richtig, aber vielleicht können wir es ja positiv wenden und sagen, dieser Thread spricht ja auch für die soziale Kompetenz der AB - User, denn es könnte uns ja auch völlig schnurz sein, wie und ob sich jemand in Lebensgefahr begibt. Dass es so viel gut gemeinte Statements gegeben hat, spricht aber für das Gegenteil und das ist auch gut so#h


----------



## JasonP (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ja, dass das gut ist finde ich ja auch.
"Das wir uns nicht gegenseitig fertig machen" war jetzt auch nicht auf den TE bezogen sondern eher auf die kleinen Sticheleien zwischen dem ein oder anderen hier in der diskussionsrunde |krach:


----------



## Hybrid (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Habe selten so gelacht wie bei diesem thread!

Leute - der nimmt uns auf den Arm... als nächstes pimpt er das Boot mit 4 EURO-Paletten und am 1. April ist Stapellauf in Laboe!


----------



## Sharky1 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Habe selten so gelacht wie bei diesem thread!
> 
> Leute - der nimmt uns auf den Arm... als nächstes pimpt er das Boot mit 4 EURO-Paletten und am 1. April ist Stapellauf in Laboe!



Hmmm..... das glaube ich nicht.... der meint das ernst. Du glaubst nicht was im sommer vor unserer Haustür  ( Nordsee ) hier alles so versucht auf Wasser zukommen. Selbst mit eigenen Augen ;+ gesehen. Kommen aus der Oste und wollen mal eben rüber nach Neufeld. Für einen war es die letzte Fahrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JasonP schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es aber auch mal gut sein...
> Ich denke, JannikO weiß jetzt mehr als genug wie der Großteil des Forums über sein Vorhaben denkt. Davon abbringen kann man Ihn eh nicht.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das hier ein bisschen "ausufert" .
> Wir haben es doch nicht nötig uns gegenseitig fertig zu machen


So ist es - genug mit der persönlichen Anmache, sonst Punkte...

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein Telefonat mit der DGzRS, weil wir die gerne mehr unterstützen würden und sehen wollen, was man zusammen machen, da gerade Angler auch immer wieder in Seenot kommen.
> 
> Scheint notwendig zu sein...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, ich nehme Kritik ja gerne an. Allerdings war da noch keiner dabei, der ansatzweise aus Kiel kommt.



Hallo Jannik,

hörst Du denn auf einen, der die Kieler Förde über Jahre als sein Heimatrevier bezeichnen durfte? 

Ich war bis 2014 über viele Jahre mit dem Boot ab Wendtorf in der Kieler Bucht/ Förde unterwegs. Seit Sommer 2014 ist es nun wieder die Ecke rund um Großenbrode. Warum? Weil ich in der Kieler Bucht einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter gemacht habe! Die Kieler Bucht ist als Starkwindrevier bekannt (deshalb auch viele Segelveranstaltungen wie z.B, die Kieler Woche), was einige Ausfalltage wegen Wind nach sich zog. Außerdem habe ich sehr häufig Wetteränderungen miterleben können bzw. müssen. Ich war immer mit einem Boot >5m/>50PS unterwegs. Trotzdem gab es einige Situationen, die nicht ohne waren. Auf der Ostsee wechselt das Wetter wirklich innerhalb von wenigen Minuten, auch wenn der DWD (oder ähnliche) etwas anderes melden. 500m vom Ufer ist in manchen Situationen schon zu viel. Manchmal muss man erst eigene Erfahrungen sammeln, doch manche kann man diese Erfahrungen nicht mehr aufarbeiten.* Glaube mir, Dein Boot ist für das Revier absolut ungeeignet!
*
Gerne möchte ich Dir noch ein persönliches Erlebnis schildern. 2001 war ich mit meiner Frau und meinem Boot auf dem Kattegat (Höhe Mündung des Limfjords) unterwegs. Ich war ca. 1,5 Km vom Ufer entfernt und angelte auf Plattfisch. Mein Boot hatte knapp 5m und 50 PS. Es war im Juni gegen 20.00 Uhr bei bestem Wetter. Auch der dänische Wetterbericht hatte keine Verschlechterung angekündigt. Ca. 1 Km weiter draußen lag ein zweites Boot, besetzt mit 3 Anglern. Plötzlich zog es über Land dunkel auf. Innerhalb von maximal 5 Minuten hat der Wind extrem zugenommen, so dass wir den Anker einholten. Wir sahen das andere Boot, das sich jetzt auch mit aller Kraft gegen die Wellen Richtung Ufer bewegte. Ich machte mit Gedanken um die 3, da ich bei diesem plötzlichen extrem schlechten Wetter das Boot als zu kleine und untermotorisiert empfand. Vorher - bei bestem Wetter - hatte ich daran keinen Gedanken verloren. Als es dann stark anfing zu regnen und zu gewittern, verloren wir das andere Boot aus den Augen. 

Wir hatten den Abend den direkten Weg zum Strand gesucht und unser Boot auf Höhe unseres Sommerhauses auf den Strand gezogen. Damit war diese Geschichte für uns erledigt. Bis zum nächsten Abend. Denn da fuhren wir mit dem Auto in den nächsten Ort (Hals), um ein Eis zu essen. Am Hafen standen mehrere Menschen, lagen sich weinend in den Armen und warfen rote Rosen ins Wasser. Im dänischen Fernsehen wurde von 3 ertrunkenen Anglern berichtet. Ich weiß nicht, ob es die 3 aus dem Boot waren, die wir gesehen hatten. Aber ich denke immer noch an dieses Bild am Hafen, wenn ich Leute mit ungeeigneten Fahrzeugen oder mit fehlender Sicherheitsausrüstung auf der Ostsee sehe. Manchmal hat man einfach keine zweite Chance...

Jetzt hast Du auf jeden Fall die Meinung eines ortskundigen!


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Danke für deine ehrlichen und ergreifenden Hinweise.
So langsam sollte man meinen es langt mit den Warnungen.
Es gibt leider Personen die sind beratungsresistent. Also Bitte an die Mods. Macht zu und wenn wir vielleicht wissen wie es ausgegangen ist, dann kann ja ein Nachrufthread aufgemacht werden.


----------



## ragbar (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ja, danke auch von mir für den Top-Beitrag oben.
Auch ich war im März vergangenen Jahres mit meinem 5m Ribcraft und 65ps zum ersten Mal auf der Ostsee und überrascht, wie fies das werden kann. Und ich fahr sonst auch in fiesen Revieren, hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exd_MsqImDk


----------



## Spedi123 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Das erinnert an ein Thread von vor ein paar Jahren...
Thema damals "Mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5" 
Ich denke wer jemals bei schlechtem Wetter mit einem Boot auf der
Ostsee unterwegs war, wird solche Gedanken wir JannikO nie wieder haben.


----------



## JannikO (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Alles gut, keiner soll sich hier deswegen streiten. Ganz entspannt. Habe es verstanden: mit meinem Nussschälchen wenn überhaupt Ufernah agieren...

Was ich mich nur frage, die Schlauchboote, die ich so rumgurken sehen, sind ja eher noch kleiner als meins, warum habt ihr denn bei denen keine Bedenken?

Lg

P.s.: Vermute, dass hier einige schreiben werden, dass die genauso doof sind wie ich. Deshalb die bitte, wenn ihr schon schreibt mit nem 2,40 m Schlauchboot geht das nicht, ab welcher Größe würdet ihr das denn für vernünftig erachten.

lg


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Alles gut, keiner soll sich hier deswegen streiten. Ganz entspannt. Habe es verstanden: mit meinem Nussschälchen wenn überhaupt Ufernah agieren...
> 
> Was ich mich nur frage, die Schlauchboote, die ich so rumgurken sehen, sind ja eher noch kleiner als meins, warum habt ihr denn bei denen keine Bedenken?
> 
> ...


 
 Na denk doch mal nach #q . Wenn ein Schlauchi vollläuft dann schwimmt es trotzdem weiter , egal wie lang das ist .


----------



## JannikO (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Sorry, aber dann lies nochmal nach...

Mein Boot hat 7!!! 58 cm Fender und zwei 5 Liter Kanister fest mit dem Boot verbunden, das geht auch nicht unter!

Wenn du das gelesen hättest könntest du dir deine dummen Smileys sparen...

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum ich die Sorge nicht verstehe, im Zweifel sitze ich mit nassen Füßen im Boot und motore wieder an Land...


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Das einzige was dann wirklich noch " über " Wasser ist sind deine Kanister , und deine Fender werden vom Boot und Motorgewicht ganz easy nach unten befördert . Sorry ,, aber so viel Dummheit MUSS einfach bestraft werden .


----------



## Potti87 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Mach mal nen einfachen Test.

Im flachen Wasser ankern und einfach mal den kompletten Kahn vollkippen. 

Dann Schau was passiert und mach gegebenfalls ein Foto davon. |supergri

Du scheinst ja von den Schwimmfähigkeiten völlig überzeugt zu sein, dann dürftest du eigentlich keine Bedenken vor solch einem Test haben.


----------



## JannikO (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ok, mach ich. Dann lade ich die Fotos hoch und dann soll Onkel Frank sein dummes Maul halten. Ich kann ja was ab aber mich hier beleidigen zu lassen habe ich nicht nötig.

es reicht übrigens auch völlig aus, wenn die Kanister und die Fender über Wasser sind, denn das ist der Motor nicht im Wasser und kann noch ganz in Ruhe laufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Mich kotzt es an, dass trotz bekannter Regeln und mehrfachem Hinweis es scheinbar nicht möglich ist, dass es hier ohne persönliche Anmache geht.
Verwarnungen gehen gleich raus...


----------



## Potti87 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Probiere es die Tage mal aus und dann berichte mal.

gruß


----------



## JannikO (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich glaube, dass es mir immoment zu kalt ist um sowas auszuprobieren.

Dennoch, es ist ein doppelt geschaltes Gfk Boot und die oberen Holme (der obere Rand) sind ausgeschäumt.
Es sind hinten zwei 5 Liter Kanister unlösbar verklebt und pro Seite 3 x 60 cm Fender montiert und Vorne noch einer. Ein weiterer kommt unter die Sitzbank (ist da aber noch nicht montiert).

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Ding auch mit ordentlich Wasser drin noch schwimmt. Es mag sein, dass ich mich irre mich deshalb aber in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Posts als dumm zu bezeichnen (es ist dabei egal ob ausdrücklich oder per Smiley) ist einfach mega daneben. Sofern du mir nicht den Auftrieb der Fender und Co berechnest und dagegen das runter drückende Gewicht setzt haben wir beide nur Vermutungen, d.h. DU bist genauso dumm wie ich.
Wenn es mir dann reicht, kriege ich noch eine Verwarnung...

#6

Geil!


----------



## Potti87 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



> Zitat von *JannikO*
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es mir immoment zu kalt ist um sowas auszuprobieren.


Damit hast du dir glaube ich den Thread selber beantwortet. der Notfall wäre nämlich nichts anderes!!!

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



> Wenn es mir dann reicht, kriege ich noch eine Verwarnung...


Allerletzte Warnung vor Sperre:
Hat sich schneller als man denkt, mit Verwarnung/Sperre...


Denn es kommt nicht nur drauf an, wer anfängt, sondern auch wer nicht aufhört.

Ab hier - und sei es auch nur eine Diskussion/Kommentar über die Maßnahme/Verwarnung/Sperre, und egal wie "verklausuliert" - führt sofort jedes weitere Nachtreten, nachkarten oder nicht aufhören, egal von wem,  direkt  zu 4 Wochen Pause.


----------



## JannikO (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Notfall hin oder her, deswegen muss ich doch mein Boot  nicht mitten im Winter extra fluten....



Potti87 schrieb:


> Damit hast du dir glaube ich den Thread selber beantwortet. der Notfall wäre nämlich nichts anderes!!!
> 
> gruß


----------



## Potti87 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das du völlig resistent gegen jegliche Hinweise und Gedankenanstösse bist. Bzw, wie man sich so sperren kann gegen andere Meinungen. 



Die Ostsee hat nunmal auch nicht im Frühling oder Herbst Badewannentemperatur. Selbst im Sommer kann man sich ne schöne Unterkühlung holen und das recht schnell.

Und was nützt es dir wenn du kenterst, der Kahn und du zwar noch schwimmen, aber dein ganzes Tackle und der Motor völlig hinüber ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Jannik, auf der Ostsee gibt es Wellen. Wenn Dein Boot voll Wasser ist, geht es trotz der Kanister unter....

 Mit einem Schlauchboot unter 4m würde ich nicht auf die Ostsee fahren. Es ertrinken jedes Jahr einige Angler in der Ostsee- und die hatten deutlich größere Boote!


----------



## thanatos (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

laß dir nicht den Mut nehmen,du hast ja nicht vor damit bis vor Bornholm zu schippern und bei angesagten 7 Windstärken wirst du es dir wohl auch verkneifen,|rolleyes
 was das Sterben betrifft ,es sterben jedes Jahr im Auto,im Krankenhaus,beim skifahren,bei Unwetter ect pp
 deshalb fährt man ja auch nicht gleich mit nem Panzer zu Bäcker |supergri oder ;+


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> ab welcher Größe würdet ihr das denn für vernünftig erachten.


 

es gibt keine Gefühle, ab wann man die Größe als vernünftig erachtet oder nicht, dafür gibt es klare Zulassungsrichtlinien, mit denen du dir das selbst beantworten kannst, die findest du hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung

Also ganz einfach, für die Ostsee (küstennahe Gewässer) muss dein Boot vom Hersteller eine Zulassung der Kathegorie "C" haben. Alles andere hat da nichts zu suchen. In dieser Zulassung ist z.B. auch enthalten, wie groß der Motor für das Boot maximal sein darf.

Und nicht wundern, Boote von 4m können solch eine Zulassung haben und Boote mit 5m nicht..., das hat absolut nichts mit der Länge zu tun, sondern ausschließlich mit der Sicherheit des Bootes. Dementsprechend kann ein Schlauchboot durchaus mal das "C" haben und dein größeres GFK Boot nicht.

Rein rechtlich hast du spätestens ein Problem, wenn du irgend einen Schaden (z.B. abgesoffenes Boot, dass ein anderes Schiff rammt, weil er das unter Wasser nicht sieht) anrichtest, dann zahlt für dich keine Versicherung, weil du dich dort mit einem nicht für dieses Gebiet zugelassenes Wasserfahrzeug bewegt hast.

Und sobald man zusätzlich Kanister, Fender oder sonst irgend etwas anbringen muss, sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass irgend etwas nicht ganz richtig ist. Das wäre wie mit einer frisierten Mofa, oder einem Auto, wo man Dinge anbringt, die nicht vom TÜV abgenommen und eingetragen sind.


----------



## whaler (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Wer sagt denn wie groß ein Boot sein muss?! Ich kann mich doch auch auf eine Palette hocken und rum paddeln wenn ich das will. Oder nicht?!




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> es gibt keine Gefühle, ab wann man die Größe als vernünftig erachtet oder nicht, dafür gibt es klare Zulassungsrichtlinien, mit denen du dir das selbst beantworten kannst, die findest du hier:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Jannik, kennst du diese TV-Sendungen, in denen osteuropäische Harakirispediteure (ersatzweise Ikea-Kunden mit einer auf einen Fiat 500 gebundenen Wohnzimmereinrichtung) zur Belustigung von uns Zuschauern westeuropäische Polizisten mit der Begründung, bis hierher habe es schließlich gehalten, davon überzeugen wollen, dass ihre Konstruktionen aus Rosendraht und Paketband verkehrssicher sind? Hast du jemals gefunden, dass sie damit Recht haben? 

Man kann, auch mit Kanistern, jedes Boot rechnerisch unsinkbar machen (so schwer ist das ja nicht auszurechnen). Die meisten sind es heute ohnehin schon werksseitig. Damit sind sie aber noch lange nicht C-Kategorie. Und nur dann sind sie rechtlich geeignet für die Förde. In der Praxis häufig nicht mal dann. Das haben die Jungs vor mir lang und breit erklärt. Unsinkbarkeit hört sich zudem sehr viel sicherer an, als sie in Wahrheit ist. 

Normalerweise(!) passiert bei sowas die ersten paar Male nix, weil man sehr vorsichtig ist. Danach aber wird man unaufmerksamer, weil man ja meint es geht, oder es ereignen sich ein paar unglückliche Zufälle. Dann passiert es. Und es wird passieren. Und wenn es passiert, erfährst du keine Gnade. Vor allem, wenn du nicht allein warst. Dann geht es nur noch um Strafen und ums Zahlen. Rettungs- und Bergungseinsätze, Anwälte, Gerichte. Zudem wird man in solchen Fällen von allen anderen als verantwortungsloser Volldepp hin gestellt. Das dürfte alles andere als angenehm sein.

Da es zudem nicht sehr komfortabel ist in solchen Mini-Booten auf größeren Gewässern zu angeln, da man ständig mit mindestens einem Auge auf die Sicherheit achtet, muss man sich die Frage stellen ob es sich lohnt, ein solches Risiko ein zu gehen. Da hier alle Leute mit Erfahrung diese Frage absolut und ohne jede Einschränkung mit einem klaren Nein beantworten, dürfte sie eigentlich ausreichend beantwortet sein. #6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn wie groß ein Boot sein muss?! Ich kann mich doch auch auf eine Palette hocken und rum paddeln wenn ich das will. Oder nicht?!


 

Man kann alles machen, nur dafür gerade stehen, was daraus resultiert muss man dann aber genau so, ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Und wenn durch diese Leichtsinnigkeit eventuell noch andere Sterben, die nichts dafür können, muss man auch deren Angehörigen gegenüber trten, denen eventuelle Kosten erstatten und dafür gerade stehen, dass man jemanden durch seine Leichtsinnigkeit ums Leben gebracht hat. 

Alles extrem und will keiner hoffen, aber ein Szenario, welches man sich vorher ausmalen sollte und was durch so etwas passieren kann... Und fahrlässige Tötung (Fahrlässige Tötung ist eine Straftat aus dem Bereich der Tötungsdelikte (Delikte mit Todesfolge) in Zusammenhang mit Fahrlässigkeit (mangelnder Umsicht und Sorgfalt) ) ist im Zweifel nicht lustig...

Die meisten denken bei solch einem Leichtsinn ja nur an sich, und meist nicht an andere.

Also, man soll später nicht sagen, man wurde nicht gewarnt.


----------



## whaler (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Amen ...


----------



## Vanner (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Du scheinst das alles hier lächerlich zu finden. Ich kann diese Einstellung nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## whaler (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Na wenn ich mir dieses ganze Weltuntergangszenario hier so anhöre, traue ich mich ja bald nicht mehr vor die Haustüre. Weiß auch im Moment garnicht ob ich nochmal in ein Auto steigen soll. Soll ja auch ganz schön gefährlich sein...


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Du möchtest uns scheinbar missverstehen, whaler.

Wir warnen niemanden davor Auto zu fahren. Wir würden nur davor warnen in einer alten Karre, ohne Gurte und Airbags, mit abgefahrenen Sommerreifen, bei Schnee mit 150 über eine Autobahn zu brettern. Denn dann sind Unfälle vorprogrammiert. Und die passieren oft genug.

Wir warnen auch niemandem vorm Boot fahren. Im Gegenteil. Wir machen das selber leidenschaftlich gern. Wir warnen nur vor einem absolut ungeeigneten Boot. Gewässer sind noch sehr viel tückischer und unberechenbarer als Straßen.


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Mit dem beschrieben "boot" kann man sich durchaus bei Guten Wetter auf die Alster begeben. Oder bei leichtem auflandigen wind im selben bereich wie die bellybote aufhalten. Aber mit dem 5ps mixer auf die förde ist Selbstmord. Und von bequemen angeln wie im bb ist da auch keine rede. 5m mit 10 ps würde ich schon für schön Wetter boote veranschlagen.


----------



## Andy007 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Boot für die Kieler Förde.
> War die letzten beiden Wochenenden jeweils mit meinem Kanadier und einem Minnkota 2 PS Außenborder unterwegs. Das hat derartig Spaß gemacht, dass ich gerne ein größeres Boot hätte. Wobei größer sich hierbei im Grunde nur auf die Seitenstabilität bezieht. Es ist doch ausgesprochen nervig sich mit dem Kanadier ständig richtig zu den Wellen positionieren zu müssen um nicht Gefahr zu laufen zu kentern.
> ...



Dies war der "Auslöser". Auf sein gestellte Frage (rot) hat er reichlich Antworten bekommen, die dem TE aber scheinbar egal sind bzw. auf die er Beratungsresistent reagiert. #dSchließlich hat er ja noch Fender und Kanister montiert, also alles Tutti.....|kopfkrat

Viel Spaß weiterhin, ich bin hier raus......


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hab mir das hier jetzt alles durchgelesen...sehen wir denn noch Bilder vom dem Projekt?


----------



## Albino (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Moin moin

Eine kleine Geschichte von 2010 im Urlaub auf Rügen.Wir das sind meine Frau Hund und ich sind morgens bei bestem Wetter von unserem Campingplatz mit unserem damaligen 2,70m Schlauchboot mit 5 PS richtung Kreidefelsen aufgebrochen.Zu dieser Zeit das beste Wetter reichlich warm und sonnig,kaum bis kein Wind.Also beste Bedingungen.Zum Nachmittag hin kam dann auf einmal ein recht starker ablandiger Wind auf.Wir also kurzer Hand ins Boot und richtung Campingplatz.In der Zeit hatte sich schon ein recht hohe Welle aufgebaut die kontinuirlich vorne über kam.Nach kurzer Zeit war das Boot Rand voll mit Wasser,so das wir gegen die Wellen kaum noch Fahrt über Grund hatten.Selbst schöpfen hat nichts mehr gebracht das Boot lag sehr tief im Wasser,so das wirklich jede Welle rüber kam.Dazu kam noch die Kälte,obwohl Sommer konnte man die Finger kaum noch bewegen.Wir haben gefrohren so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt,und ich friere eher selten.Hätte wir nicht im Schlauchboot gesessen währen wir wohl abgesoffen mit Mann und Maus.Wenn so etwas im Winter passiert möchte ich an die Konsequenzen nicht mal denken das kann nicht gut ausgehen.

Mfg Albino


----------



## Krüger82 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Macht das thema doch einfach dicht!! Er hat gefragt und hat eine eindeutige antwort erhalten!! Der rest ist nur noch beleidigendes hin und her!! Da hat doch keiner was von!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

so lange keine Bilder kommen, glaube ich hier nix von...|rolleyes


----------



## ragbar (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Joh, is' sicher n Troll, dieser TE. Schon mehr als 10 Seiten zu dem Thema, und er is' mit Fendern und Kanistern ausgestattet....


----------



## nikobellic1887 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Naja. Bin oft in der Förde, allerdings mitn 7m motorboot, unterwegs. & ich muss sagen im Sommer sieht man oft Menschen in minischlauchbooten oder Ruderbooten mit 2 Ps oder so rumdümpeln, die haben keine Probleme bei Windstille gehabt. Es ist auch so, dass sich in der Förde selbst bei gutem Wind kein wirklich bedrohlicher Wellengang entwickelt, aber probieren würde ich es auch nicht. Wiegesagt, jeder ist seines eigen Glückes Schmied.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



ragbar schrieb:


> Auch ich war im März vergangenen Jahres mit meinem 5m Ribcraft und 65ps zum ersten Mal auf der Ostsee und überrascht, wie fies das werden kann. Und ich fahr sonst auch in fiesen Revieren, hier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exd_MsqImDk




Ich weiß ja, daß die bretonischen Barsche bewegtes Wasser lieben, aber bei so 'nem Wetter rausfahren, ist denn da überhaupt noch 'ne vernünftige Köderführung möglich?|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Es ist auch so, dass sich in der Förde selbst bei gutem Wind kein wirklich bedrohlicher Wellengang entwickelt, aber probieren würde ich es auch nicht.
> |kopfkrat



Dann warst Du vermutlich noch nie bei nördlichen Winden ab Stärke 4 in Höhe Strande unterwegs....

Ich stimme Dir allerdings zu, dass es zumindest an der Hörn meistens eher beschaulich zu geht- allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob dass das beschränkte Revier des TE sein sollte. Ansonsten ist auch die Förde ein Teil der Ostsee und nicht zu unterschätzen. Frag mal bei der DGzRS nach. Die haben auch im Bereich der Förde etliche Einsätze und werden Dir antworten, dass *fast immer* Unfähigkeit, *Leichtsinn, mangelhafte Ausrüstung* oder häufig einfach nur eine unzureichende Mannschaft bzw. mangelnde Erfahrung dazu führen, dass Bootsfahrer/ Angler zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich bitte nochmal ganz allgemein drum, persönliche Anmache zu unterlassen und einen vernünftigen Ton untereinander einzuhalten.

Und  weise gerne nochmal darauf hin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein Telefonat mit der DGzRS, weil wir die gerne mehr unterstützen würden und sehen wollen, was man zusammen machen, da gerade Angler auch immer wieder in Seenot kommen.
> 
> Scheint notwendig zu sein...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ist es nicht müßig hier gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen? 
Lasst doch JannikO und seinen Kumpel whaler einfach gemeinsam auf ihrem motorisierten Kanister die 7 Weltmeere bereiesen. Who care's? Ich hätte nur eine Bitte an die beiden Provokatuere: Wenn Ihr dann endlich absauft, dann tut es leise. Danke!


----------



## whaler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Leise auf keinen Fall!
|jump:|laola:


----------



## thanatos (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



whaler schrieb:


> Leise auf keinen Fall!
> |jump:|laola:



#d warum auch , hab mir mal gestern erst mal Bilder von der Förde angesehen |supergri da hätte ich ja nicht mal Bedenken euch
 in meinem aller ersten "Angelboot"-einem Treckerschlauch 
 mit drüber gelegten Brettern zu begleiten (war damals 51 Jahre jünger )


----------



## Potti87 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

@ Whaler und JannikO

Kann ich euer Tackle haben, wenn ihr abgesoffen seid?


----------



## whaler (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Das geht nicht.  |abgelehn Das hab ich versteckt... :vik:


----------



## uwe 56 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Hallo,
 Macht endlich Schluss, es nervt nur noch.
 Bis bald auf der Förde.#h
 Petri Heil!


----------



## ragbar (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, daß die bretonischen Barsche bewegtes Wasser lieben, aber bei so 'nem Wetter rausfahren, ist denn da überhaupt noch 'ne vernünftige Köderführung möglich?|bigeyes



 Muß haltn schwerer Bleikopp vorne dran|supergri


----------



## schwedenklausi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

gut geeignet :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0y_KFSt5k8

schwedenklausi


----------



## yukonjack (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



uwe 56 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Macht endlich Schluss, es nervt nur noch.
> Bis bald auf der Förde.#h
> Petri Heil!



Keiner MUSS hier mitlesen Ich würde gerne mal ein Bild von dem Kanonenboot sehen.


----------



## thanatos (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> gut geeignet :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0y_KFSt5k8
> 
> schwedenklausi



:q geiles Boot ,kauf ich mir wenn ich mal richtig auf ´n
 Schlamm hau´n will ,abr zum angeln stell ich mir doch was anderes vor #6


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JannikO schrieb:


> Na ja, das ist es ja eben. Es gehen zu Hauf Leute mit Belly Booten auf die Kieler Förde und auch gerne mit Kajaks, Kanus oder sonstigem. Na ja ich habe es jetzt ersteigert. Werde es mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße


wir warten auf deinen Bericht -oder hast du dich nicht getraut?|wavey:


----------



## JasonP (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*

Ich bin auch etwas neugierig... 

Ich vermute nur mal, dass JannikO kein lust hat, dass die Diskussionen wieder los gehen.
Mich würde es trotzdem interessiern


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Boot für die Kieler Förde*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ich bin auch etwas neugierig...
> 
> Ich vermute nur mal, dass JannikO kein lust hat, dass die Diskussionen wieder los gehen.
> Mich würde es trotzdem interessiern



Vielleicht ist der Grund auch eher der, dass wenn man sich eine Geschichte ausdenkt es kein Ende geben kann, außer man hat viel Langeweile und bastelt dann doch irgendwas zusammen...


----------

